# What's the best way to train a horse



## Allieso (Nov 27, 2010)

Just curious, because my four year old gelding holds grudges against long ropes. *rollseyes* Any help will be appreciated.
The thing is that I am still using the lunge rope to "chase him away" when I'm working with him in the round pen. We havn't done those exercises in a while, but if the need arises, i don't want him to stand there and stare at me while I'm trying to get him to "GO". LOL


----------



## cherry.chops (Jan 1, 2011)

a lot of natrual horsemanship methods use body language to drive etc.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Didn't you ask this question 4 years ago? What&#039;s the best way to train a horse to Lunge? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL


Well, if THAT aint a thread killer...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

